# House of Tools Liquidation



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

For any Canadians that are close to a House of Tools outlet they are having a huge liquidation sale that might be worth checking out. None in my area unfortunately. 

:: Asset Engineering ::


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> For any Canadians that are close to a House of Tools outlet they are having a huge liquidation sale that might be worth checking out. None in my area unfortunately.
> 
> :: Asset Engineering ::


Shame they've no lists. I wouldn't have minded a router lathe.

Cheers


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks will swing by tomorrow and see if they have my JOinter and Bandsaw ready.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What are you getting, Dan?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I want to get a 8" Jointer with a long bed. Will depend on the price. Bandsaw was looking at a 15 or 16". I like General Tools but will see once I get there and what they have left.

Any suggestions?


----------

